# Eheim 2213 - carbon filter disc alterative



## sitetools (Jul 26, 2010)

I just purchased an Eheim 2213 filter and was thinking about what needs to be replaced on the next filter cleaning. So from what I've read, it's a basic wash out the filter and change the activated carbon disc. What I was thinking was instead of getting a disc, I could use activated carbon pellets in and put it in to a window screen mesh inside the filter. What do you think?

The cost for the discs are $5 per 3 pk whereas the pellets are the same price but give you a very large bottle of that stuff.


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

I've always just cut out the pads from the large sheets you can get at BA. I think they go on sale for like $4 and you can cut something like 8 pads from them. I will say the eheim pads are much denser. 

The mesh bag stuff should work fine.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

As good as the eheim Carbon sheets are they Clog Fast.

The 2213 Is a good little filter But the last thing you want Is redused flow from it.

I ran Carbon in my top basket(in a filter bag) for a few months, Worked great, And didnt clog easy as the carbon sheet.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

or..... you can just not use carbon at all 

my 2213 is currently, from the bottom up mech/blue sponge/substrat/blue sponge/filter floss/top


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I never use the carbon pads in any of my classics (currently running 4). Unless you need to remove chemicals or you want to remove discolouration from your water (tannins, etc), you really never need to run carbon.

Also, with the 2213s, ditch the media basket, get yourself some eggcrate or other coarse lattice material and make a tray based system similar to the larger 2215/7 so there's no bypass around the filter material - this becoms really important near the end of your cleaning cycle when the media gets gunked up, so it's easlier for water to just pass around the media basket and leave the filter unfiltered.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Also, with the 2213s, ditch the media basket, get yourself some eggcrate or other coarse lattice material and make a tray based system similar to the larger 2215/7 so there's no bypass around the filter material - this becoms really important near the end of your cleaning cycle when the media gets gunked up, so it's easlier for water to just pass around the media basket and leave the filter unfiltered.


never thought about that, why dont they just design the 2213's to run like the 2217's?


----------

